# New here!



## Britx (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I'm Brit and I just wanted to introduce myself , Im 19 years old and i've been riding since i was 10-anywho-I never had a weight problem until I broke my back last year on a hunter jumper course. (ouchies is right). Now Im 250lbs. Even though im back in the saddle again working with a 10 year old trakehner gelding I find my self loosing some confidence. Id really like some people to relate to or something =/! 


Most recent picture:












before accidenthunt seat)










Before, before accident before weight started to pile up:


----------



## Britx (Oct 24, 2012)

(most recent) 









(Me at 250 lbs, I dont feel as if i look my weight-I know im broad and a good part of me is muscle because i worked at UPS for awhile xD)


----------



## Britx (Oct 24, 2012)

also am i to heavy for him? (He is a little out of shape hay belly and all, his owner didn't ride him so im working with him now, via why he looks like a giraffe!) he is a 16.3 almost 17hh trakehner gelding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He does not appear to be stressed in that photo.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the board! And way to go getting back in the saddle! I think you and your horse look just fine.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I also don't think he looks stressed. I would love to see a pic side on, though!

I am so happy for you that you have recovered enough from your injury to ride comfortably. DO IT, sister!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome! I think you look great and your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome, glad to hear that you got over an accident like that and got back in the saddle, well done.

That looks like a really nice horse you are riding, and you look fine on him to me.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Ahhh Trakehner! My dream 'fancy' horse 

I think you look quite well suited to him. He has a nice solid build, so I doubt carrying you bothers him.

You also really don't look your size!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I think you and the horse look GREAT! I commend you for having the courage to get back on! :clap:


----------



## Britx (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the awesome comments =] you guys are awesome! ill be posting more pictures soon and one of his confirmation so ya'll can judge it. you guys are the best!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey there and welcome to the forum  
I can relate in that I am around the same size (or rather was, down 10lbs now) and I also ride a Trakehner - though she isn't mine. I however was always the bigger or husky kid. And breaking your back sounds painful!


----------

